# Ugly Mugs Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Ugly Mugs Coffee & Tea opened in August 2008 in historic East Nashville Tennessee. We offer locally roasted coffee and specialty coffee, some of the finest loose leaf teas in the world from TeaSource, a breakfast and lunch menu and some of the finest baked goods available from various local businesses. We have live music every week, small cafe as well as large meeting tables, and a kid's seating area. We are committed to outstanding customer service, superior coffee drinks and a great place to hang.

More...


----------

